# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  3D printing Quick Survey

## 3DPrintingResearch

Curious about what you know about 3D printing and your experience with it. If you have a few minutes, please take this brief survey.
https://forms.gle/pcKbqbRg3e8XJaer6

----------

